# CO2 Refill Information



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. Recently my CO2 tank ran out of CO2 so I decided to look around and call places to see what services they offer and what the pricing would be so I thought I would share the information I have found. I mostly looked at places near where I live so feel free to comment if you have information on places not listed.

*Note: these prices were given for a 5lb CO2 tank.


Acme Fire And Safety Co Ltd (7015 Curragh Ave, Burnaby)
Refill: ~$29
Hydro: ~$30

Fairlane Fire Prevention Ltd (4877 Hastings St, Burnaby)
Refill: $25
Hydro: $24

Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd (633 12th St, New Westminster)
Refill: $18.90
Hydro: $19.95

A W Fireguard Supplies (1991) Ltd (2906 St. Johns St, Port Moody)
Refill: 27.50
Hydro: 27.50


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Fraser Valley Fire Protection (31414 Marshall Road, Abbotsford, BC)
Refill: ~$29
Hydro: ?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

When you get Royal City to hydro your tank MAKE SURE they mark it on your tank. I took three tanks to get hydro'ed by them within a span of 4 months and I was unimpressed to find out when I went for refills (at a different company due to change of job locations) for these tanks that I needed to get them hydro'ed again because there was no evidence on my tank that it had been done.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Kms tools is great around coquitlam area too but not sure what's the rate now


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just got my 20lbs tank filled at aw fire guard in port moody for $30 I also had my 10 lbs hydro tested for $30 also. pretty fast service and pretty nice guy. I used to get it done at kms tools but they're a little but pricier and they didn't do Hydo testing so they recommended aw fire guard to me


----------

